# Kubota plowing options?...



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok guys gonna try to keep this a low budget question lol(I know I know) We have 2 30hp kubotas that are 4wd with loader buckets.. We have a cemetery and in the winter and we have a lot of sidewalks that need shoveled or snow blown... This takes quite a bit of time with 3 or 4 guys.. We HAVE to keep the sidewalks bare or very close to it.. So in a given day we might do this 3 or 4 times.. Not to mention plowing the miles of roads.. So some days we have guys that spend pretty much all day there.. Now we cant use the buckets on the side walks because that just absolutely tears them up.. Now the question is do they make any type of bolt on cutting edge that might be less harsh then the metal?? The only other thing that I can think of doing is using our old meyer truck plow doing some fab to it to get it work with the bucket and putting some sort of alternative edge on it.. we would have to cut it down also since it would be too wide.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like you're using the wrong tool for the job. You need a plow, pusher, or blower on one tractor, and a power broom on the other one for the sidewalks. That's how I'd do it anyway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ramitt;2025373 said:


> Ok guys gonna try to keep this a low budget question lol(I know I know) We have 2 30hp kubotas that are 4wd with loader buckets.. We have a cemetery and in the winter and we have a lot of sidewalks that need shoveled or snow blown... This takes quite a bit of time with 3 or 4 guys.. We HAVE to keep the sidewalks bare or very close to it.. So in a given day we might do this 3 or 4 times.. Not to mention plowing the miles of roads.. So some days we have guys that spend pretty much all day there.. Now we cant use the buckets on the side walks because that just absolutely tears them up.. Now the question is do they make any type of bolt on cutting edge that might be less harsh then the metal?? The only other thing that I can think of doing is using our old meyer truck plow doing some fab to it to get it work with the bucket and putting some sort of alternative edge on it.. we would have to cut it down also since it would be too wide.


http://www.fallline.com/store/Results.cfm?Cat_ID=9&secondary=23


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Harleyjeff;2025400 said:


> Sounds like you're using the wrong tool for the job. You need a plow, pusher, or blower on one tractor, and a power broom on the other one for the sidewalks. That's how I'd do it anyway.


We have a thing called a budget we have to stick to. Don't have the funds to spend 10k on equipment for snowy sidewalks. So have to make do with what we have currently. Just would like to make it easier on my self and other guys while trying to spend as little money as possible


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You can't buy one piece of equipment per year and stay under budget? A plow this year, and maybe a broom the next? I can't help but think that you'd save a butt-load of money on man hours by having better equipment in a short time. I would think that a tractor with a plow would move snow at least five times faster than one with a bucket.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cut the Meyers plow down to the size you need and put the same quick tech plate your loader has. You'll need to run your angle hoses back to rear of tractor. Search skid steer blades and you'll find lots of ideas of how to mount it.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

Take a look at This website:http://www.ratchetrake.com/
Scroll down to the Snow Edge.
Here is a video:http://www.ratchetrake.com/video_snow_edge.shtml


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2025513 said:


> Cut the Meyers plow down to the size you need and put the same quick tech plate your loader has. You'll need to run your angle hoses back to rear of tractor. Search skid steer blades and you'll find lots of ideas of how to mount it.


Better to spend thousands of dollars that aren't in his budget.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;2025513 said:


> Cut the Meyers plow down to the size you need and put the same quick tech plate your loader has. You'll need to run your angle hoses back to rear of tractor. Search skid steer blades and you'll find lots of ideas of how to mount it.


Can you not just run the angle hoses to the scoop dump function for the loader?

On edit I guess it would just roll forward if you didn't lock it somehow...


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

MSB1766;2025609 said:


> Take a look at This website:http://www.ratchetrake.com/
> Scroll down to the Snow Edge.
> Here is a video:http://www.ratchetrake.com/video_snow_edge.shtml


Thank you!!! exactly what I was thinking of!

To everyone else that helped pertaining to my question. I also thank you! Might still end up hooking up the old plow to the other kubota also..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait. The edge only lasts UP TO 32 hours?


----------



## inukeu2 (Sep 3, 2014)

Rammit,

Sorry this is late and I'm at work, don't have photos with me. I was in about the same situation as you. I have a kubota 30 horse tractor that I fabricated a Meyer st78 plow to. The whole project cost me $1000.00 and some fabrication time. Bought a used plow for $400. Picked up one more two way cylinder from surplus center and misc. hoses to run the hydraulics from the loader function. 

I didn't like the idea of the plow mounted to the loader. The loader arms aren't strong enough and will get tweaked in time. Also the geometry of putting the rotation point so far out in front of the tractor means shoving that little tractor sideways in the wet stuff. So I built a mount that attaches to the frame and that means I can drop the plow and put the loader back on at any point in the winter. It has the cylinder attached to the plow (no chain) which gets me down force or you can put the cylinder in float and not worry. It will stack high because the blade lifts probably 36" off the ground. It all runs off of the loader valve and has angle and lift capability.

I went with this setup because I wanted to have the pto snowblower on the rear end full time. We get mostly 3-4" snows and I use the plow primarily. However we do get 7-14" snows occasionally and for that I can back into it. And the drifting! The drifting!

I got tired of dragging a rear blade around with such a short moldboard (14") and then unhooking the plow to put the blower on. Now I get a 22" moldboard that will shove that white stuff clear of the road. And I'm sure you could get somebody to cut you a piece of that high density plastic for the cutting edge. Or you could use that horse mat stuff cut in long strips.

It can be done. I could sent pictures of the pieces right now. It will be a couple of months before I mount the whole thing up. It really is a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Try a 3 pt hitch blade; they work pretty good, are simple to set up, can be angled, and aren't that expensive. Should not be as rough on the sidewalks as the loader bucket would be. For deep snow, lower the bucket to about 5" to get most of the snow and the back blade will get the rest b


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Buy a piece of pvc pipe. cut a slot along the length of it so it will slide onto the bottom of plow. Cheap to replace it . it wont reck lawns and there good for gravel too


----------

